

Ask HN: Co-working spaces in Taipei? - jiranyiran

Hello,<p>I&#x27;m coming to Taipei from Silicon Valley. Anyone know of some coworking spaces for a few months?
======
alxwu
I went to Hun Coworking, very few foreigners mostly Taiwanese, but it was
pretty much just a coffee shop so I stopped going.
[https://www.facebook.com/huncoworkingspace](https://www.facebook.com/huncoworkingspace)

CLBC is nice but a little pricey in my opinion.

I'm trying to find a new coworking space here right now, but have been having
little luck. The thing about Taipei is they have a huge amount of coffee shops
all over the city, I might just end up settling to work at a coffee shop.
Email me tecmoviking[at]gmail.com if you want to connect and I can offer other
suggestions.

------
jliechti1
Check out CLBC in Da'an district (大安區): [http://clbc.tw/](http://clbc.tw/)

The Taipei.py (Taipei Python User Group) also meets there pretty regularly and
they are all really friendly people.

[http://www.meetup.com/Taipei-py/](http://www.meetup.com/Taipei-py/)

------
jiranyiran
I'm in Kaohsiung now, if anyone wants to connect post here and I will contact
you!

